# Warforge campaign



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

I would like to run a campaign were all the players are warforged trying to start a new in the planar city of sigil, center of the multiverse.

4-5 player.8th level. 35,000 starting gold, only one of every class. states go like followed

roll 4 dice, remove smallest, reroll ones, repeat for a total of 7 times, remove smallest, repeat.
this gives you two sets of numbers, use the best.

campaign goes like this. You are part of a warforge community that has relocated to sigil from the material plane to escape enslavement. You have brought with you a foundary, two chaples, one to the lord of blades and Hachet the reforged (both of witch have risen to godhood in my universe, more info later), a library and barrackses. 

Iron Hood as it is called is in the Guildhall ward of sigil. I'll post more later. All characters must be approved by me.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

This sounds like an interesting and different concept. Unfortunately, I'm over-commited to games right now. Please consider me as an alternate. If history is any indicator some of my other games will fail in the coming weeks.


----------



## P0L (Apr 12, 2005)

Sounds interesting, I'd like to play a rogue warforged scout (from MM III ).

Scotley: How many games are "too many" I'm new to this PbP

Legolizard:  CHAPELS?? WORSHIP?? IN SIGIL???  someone is asking to get his ass slashed by the Lady of Pain.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'd like to try a Warforged Wizard -- do I need the Planar Handbook?  And do we have to roll online?  If so, where?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

Oooo! I throw my hat in!

Warforged fighter... ummm... rogue... ummm.... I'll decide I swear!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Oooo! I throw my hat in!
> 
> Warforged fighter... ummm... rogue... ummm.... I'll decide I swear!



Well, it's one of each class.  P0L called Rogue, so.

That means someone's going to get stuck with Warforged Cleric or Druid.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Actually, I might have a friend who would want to play a Warforged Druid or something.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sounds like fun....I'd like to try a Warforded Artificer or Wizard.  Are there any Eberron leanings other than race, or is this more Planescape?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I might have a friend who would want to play a Warforged Druid or something.




I am not the friend you where talking about. But a warforged druid sounds like a neat idea. If they can wild shape. If not a ranger would be a good alternative.  If I have a ranger I would need to worship at the chapel to the lord of blades (that makes this guy a 2 duel sword combat style).

I see no reason to have a cleric, as a cleric can not heal a warforged PC. Or did I misread?


As for dice/stat scores. I have 12, 14, 16, 17, 17, 18


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

They can Wildshape.  Apparently, it's been discussed before.


----------



## P0L (Apr 12, 2005)

Did I miss any errata? I tought there were NO GODS in Sigil, and clerics couldnt get spells.  What would be the point of playing a cleric?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They can Wildshape. Apparently, it's been discussed before.




gee sorry I missed it.  Can you point me to that direction?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll have to look for it.  All I can find right now is a quote by Keith Baker saying that Warforged can play any race.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll have to look for it.  All I can find right now is a quote by Keith Baker saying that Warforged can play any race.



Um....you mean class? :\ 

My Warforgerd is a Kobold!!!  JK, JD.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, class.  My mind's elsewhere, I suppose.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

It's OK, I've misspelled Warforged twice already.

TZ


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I'd like to play a rogue warforged scout (from MM III ).
> 
> Scotley: How many games are "too many" I'm new to this PbP




Limits are self imposed. I guess you can play in as many as you can find. I have heard of people being in a dozen or more. I am currenly playing in 6 active games and in two others that could start up again. More importantly for me I am DM'ing one as well. I find the quality of my posts was begining to suffer in 8 active games and running one. I guess I hit my personal limit. You may find you have time for more. I have a fairly demanding job, a wife, two teenagers and an 8 month old, so my time is limited. Were I still a single unemployed student I suspect I could maintain twice as many games. DM'ing is considerably more demanding than playing. Keep that in mind if you decide to run a game. I think part of the reason so many DM's come up missing or decide to end games is because they don't realize how much work is involved.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm no planescape scholar, but as I understand the Cleric now, one need not have a God as such. To quote from the Players Handbook "Some clerics devote themselves not to a god but to a cause or a source of divine power. These characters wield magic the way clerics devoted to individual gods do, but they are not asociated with any religious institution or any particular practice of worship." I wonder if a Cleric promoting the idea of a free and independent warforged state would work? More importantly, the DM has already noted that there are two chaples present in the warforged community.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Scotley, I think that they are referring to Sigil specific conditions.  The Lady of Pain (resident uber-diety) does some funky things there to maintain balance.  For example, I've seen rules prohibiting summonned creatures from appearing in Sigil.  Help me out here, folks, am I on base?

TZ


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm the friend, and I'd possibly be interested in playing a Warforged Artificer-or-Druid, depending.  



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> Did I miss any errata? I tought there were NO GODS in Sigil, and clerics couldnt get spells.  What would be the point of playing a cleric?




I'm a Planescape scholar, kinda.  I may be wrong, but what I can gather is that there are no gods allowed in Sigil due to the Lady of Pain.  However, this is not the same as clerics and spells -- clerics are still granted spells and so on, but gods themselves cannot physically enter.

Unless you are Vecna, apparently.  But.

Temples are fine, also.  There's a Temple to Hermes in the Lady's Ward (cf. _In the Cage: A Guide to Sigil_).  Generally, the Lady is not concerned with the workings of deities per se, except insofar as they threaten her or her city -- thus why gods aren't allowed to enter.  Veneration of Aoskar, God of Portals (deceased), is also prohibited for obvious reasons.

Also, Taitzu52 is right, I believe -- no transportation dweomers work in Sigil.  This means Summoning and Calling spells, Dimension Door, Teleport, etc.  This rigs it so that the only way in and out of Sigil is through the portals, which are of course controlled by the Lady of Pain.

(Hmm.  Lady of Pain and Lord of Blades...)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> I'm the friend, and I'd possibly be interested in playing a Warforged Artificer-or-Druid, depending.




Well I would have no problem switching to a ranger class.  But it will not be until tomorrow until I can get a PC built.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

Im glad theres so much positive feedback for this game. I recommend all of you to look at the new races of eberron book, if you haven't already, it has new warforge feets, replacement levelsfor fighter and paladin and new classes for warforged and everything you need to know about warforged.

The game is more planescape oriented but you did come from eberron.
just to tell you guys, I don't know that much about eberron.

if you guys don't have a aim account please get one, I perfer to contact you on that.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> if you guys don't have a aim account please get one, I perfer to contact you on that.




No can do.  No IM is allowed through the firewalls.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

Gods are not allowed to enter Sigil, but you can still cast divine spells and there are temples in sigil. 

Ok, i'll take back the rule about classes. I just didn't want everyone to be a fighter.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

Heres the rogue gallery. Post your characters.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2162167#post2162167

And remember, even though warforge don't breed, there are still feminen persona warforge (for some reason or another).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I think we got more than 4-5 players.  Who's it going to be, Legolizard?  First 5?  Taking more players?


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

First 5 to get their characters approved, it's first come first serve. and if character concepts are that good i'll allow 6, but no more.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

We post here or there for approval?  I imagine you dont' want to clutter up the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

No, on the rogue gallery, you can just edit the post.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 13, 2005)

If you choose to serve either hatchet or lord of blades and are a cleric, you have access to the construct domain. (more info on these gods are in the rouge gallery).

Construct Domain
Domain power: You may channel any spell prepared into a repair spell like a good clerics channal any prepared spell into cure spells.

1. Touphen Construct*
2. Construct Energy Ward*
3. Stone Construct*
4 Construct energy ward, Greater*
5. Iron Construct*
6. total Repair*
7. Simulacrum (handbook)
8. Awaken Construct( Savage species)
9. True rebuild (like true resurection, but only constructs)

*eberron


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 13, 2005)

Everyone should go here,
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20050408b&page=1 , for more info one how to play as a warforged and for some cool warforged feats and a prestiege class for spell casting warforge (wizards and artificiers).


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry for spazzing out on the RG last night, POL's code for Invisible Castle was too hard to resist!  I have to admit, I'm trying to wait to get Races of Eberron, it seems like it would have some extremely pertinant info for my artificer/wizard.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a quick run down on my PC.  I am still working out the Stat details.


----------



## P0L (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey! 
A warforged bard seems like fun...
Also, a warforged MONK!!

Do you allow the Complete series books? A warforged WARLOCK?


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 13, 2005)

yes, yes I do. And might I add that I have had wanted to play a warforge warlock for a long time now.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 13, 2005)

Ranger rick, about your character, I notice he has a Miythril shirt on, and I dont see the mythril body feet or the no armor feet. Please email me at legolizard@juno.com and we can get tis problem fixed.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 14, 2005)

Cool warforge pics 
Druid: http://www.yodaboys.com/warforgeddruid.html
Paladin: http://www.yodaboys.com/wfpaladin.html
Monk: http://www.yodaboys.com/wfmonkcolor.html

And they also have the art gallery for races of ebberon up on the dnd main page.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

Legolizard, I found this and thought I might give it a whirl.  I have a warforged monk I've put up in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## P0L (Apr 14, 2005)

Updated my sheet data. I just cant seem to get the freaking columns straight.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2005)

I updated my warforged bard. He is a she. Her name is now Gee Sharp. I also added an additional instrument/weapon type. Also changed some skills and equipment. Added a background.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 14, 2005)

Ack.. are all the spaces filled?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 14, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Ranger rick, about your character, I notice he has a Miythril shirt on, and I dont see the mythril body feet or the no armor feet. Please email me at legolizard@juno.com and we can get tis problem fixed.




Sent you an e-mail to discuss this.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey folks, I think I'm in over my head here, I'll regretfully be bowing out.

Gimme my hat  back!!

TZ


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Bought stuff.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok, lobo lurker, if you are a cleric or arcane caster. You are quarentied a spot.
By this I mean a class were the main focus is spell casting. And I would realy like to see someone use my construct domain. 

And Bard, Your god should be Hatchet the reforged.

And for everyone else. Please read about the diffrent gods and their domains in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll claim cleric, I think. I would choose an arcane caster, but I don't have RoE and thus any possible feats that might reduce my spell failure.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 14, 2005)

Dude, I posted my own arcane armor feat ealier in this thread or in the rogue gallery.

Feat: Arcane Armor
Your armor was made lighter then other warforge but it isn't as strong.
Benifit: You lose the 5% chance of arcane spell failure that comes with regular composite plating, but you also lose your 25% frotification. 
Special: warforge 1st Lv. 

or take the no armor feat, which just takes away the composite plate and fortification.

eithier way it's cool.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 14, 2005)

I think I fixed the armor thing, but something tells me I did not.  I also need to redo my items.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

Ak!  I didn't see that Jdvn1 already made a monk... hmm... maybe I will do a bard, or wizard.  Umm... yeah, I'll work on that...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

What am I, chopped liver?    We can have two Monks, I think.  Play whatever you want.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

But our DM only wanted one of each class.  So I'm obliging.  And if we don't have arcane power yet, that might be good to be.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

He said that in the first post, but he's said otherwise since.  He just prefers to talk on AIM or email more than he does posting.  The primary focus is to have fun, right?  ... Right?    Ahem, yes, anyway.  Play what you want to play.  An arcane caster will obviously come in handy (Repair me!) but so will more mobility (Flank with me!).  So, whatever.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

Unfortunetly I don't have the Eberron Campaign setting (I'm working out of the MMIII for the warforged stats), so I don't really have access to all the appropriate Eberron repair spells.  Oops...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Ay.  Um.  Me without my book at the moment.  I think they're the same level as the Cleric _Cure_ spells, but they're Wiz spells and they're just for constructs.  And they heal the same amount.  ie... Wiz/Sor 1: _Repair Light_, Wiz/Sor 2: _Repair Moderate_, etc.  There's also a _Heal_ and _Harm_ equivalent which I forget the names of.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> 9. True rebuild (like true resurection, but only constructs)



I think Living Constructs can be True Res'd, so this might not be necessary.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 15, 2005)

yea, but the construct domain should go for all constructs. If it was just for warforged, I'd of made it the living construct domain.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I have my armor problem solved.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2005)

Legolizard, do you want two monks in the party?  Or would you prefer I switch my class?  That is, if you want me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Unfortunetly I don't have the Eberron Campaign setting (I'm working out of the MMIII for the warforged stats), so I don't really have access to all the appropriate Eberron repair spells.  Oops...




That should be solved soon.  (Honestly.)

Let me know if you need some information to tide you over till then...


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 16, 2005)

You can stay as a monk. just dont be exactly like the other monk, everyone should have their own schtick.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2005)

Submitted a warforge war mind for your consideration


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> You can stay as a monk. just dont be exactly like the other monk, everyone should have their own schtick.



  I can be very original when I try.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 16, 2005)

*Game is now full*

this game is know full, *for the exception of someone wanting to play and arcane caster* 

we will start when the last changes are done to the warmind and the ranger.
go to the rogue gallery for more info.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe you should put (looking for acane caster) at the end of the thread title.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 17, 2005)

*The Game Thread.*

Here you guys go. the game thread
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128652

Every read and start posting.
Post like this.
"Character comments and in character things"

OOC: out of character stuff and tecnichal stuff of your actions.


Except Ranger Rick, please emai me.


----------



## Candide (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you guys still have an opening? I saw an advertisement saying you needed an arcane caster, wizard or artificier prefered. I have an idea for a Wizard named Glitch, or an artificier named Relic.

EDIT: Actually I should back out of this, lots of stuff already going on with me.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 18, 2005)

ok guys, i was just given a file of false hope, but thats not importnant. what is important is that you guys post on the game board as soon as possible.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

I was computer-less over the weekend.  I'll look at it now.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 18, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Here you guys go. the game thread
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128652
> 
> Every read and start posting.
> ...




Email sent.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

changed my war mind's name to northblade at the last minute 

Did you post your email address?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

Are you all near the pacific ocean? I notice most of you post after dinner and up through the middle of the night for me.

Until now (reading posts), I did not realize how similar noseblade & northblade could be.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 20, 2005)

Costa Rica here (that's lower north america). I usually post around 7-9 in the morning as I haven't started my work projects yet.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 20, 2005)

East Coast Insomniac here.


----------



## P0L (Apr 20, 2005)

Uruguay, 
GMT-3 
I make quick posts from work in the morning, or longer posts from home in the evenings when I have my books.
Weekends are iffy as I have to deal with family, girlfriend, friends, chores and other RL nuisances


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

I see no one has taken the arcane caster spot. I told myself that I wasn't going to take on any more games right now, but myself never listens to me anyway. If you still want an arcane caster I can put together a Wizard named Shimmer by tomorrow if not tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

Central time USA here, I usually get in a few quick posts from work during the day and longer posts in the evening once the family is in bed. Like POL family and home responsibilities limit my weekend posting a bit.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Central time USA here, I usually get in a few quick posts from work during the day and longer posts in the evening once the family is in bed. Like POL family and home responsibilities limit my weekend posting a bit.




no computer access at home is an even bigger liability.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 20, 2005)

Actualy, we have a artificier and thats good enough for now, sorry, I can keep you in mind if someone backs out.

and Pol, you have done a good job of posting for not having a computer.


----------



## P0L (Apr 20, 2005)

Not having a computer? whatever gave you that idea???


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Also, Central time here.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Actualy, we have a artificier and thats good enough for now, sorry, I can keep you in mind if someone backs out.
> 
> and Pol, you have done a good job of posting for not having a computer.




I do not have access at home.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

Legolizard.

I am having a hard time following where we are.  It appears that the keeping together is a problem.  How can we get on the same sheet & location/time?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm thinking backtrack a little, to get on the same page, and restart from right after Goog's speech.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking backtrack a little, to get on the same page, and restart from right after Goog's speech.
> 
> Any other ideas?




Sounds good.

Second problem.  I have no PC access over the weekend.  Sometimes my weekends start on Thursday.  These are all planned and regular events, so it is no surprise.  I have no problem if my character is used by someone else over the weekend.  

I am not sure how lego lizard wants to handle this.  I also have a feeling I will be gone until Monday morning before he reads this.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, typically, PbP attendance drops fairly dramatically around weekends.  More posts during the week.  My guess is that you won't miss much, but if it's a long weekend (like this one), then I'm not sure.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

Legolizard, Saw your post in the game thread. Thanks for clearing everything up.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, I will control Ranger rick's character while he is gone. 

Right now, you guys just left Googs shop, you have a choice of three spots to invesigate Franklin will lead you to all three. More info on the last post I put on the game thread.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 22, 2005)

I think I'm going to withdraw from this game. Sorry guys, but I've been REALLY busy at work lately and between that and Real Life health problems on my newborn's end, I just don't have to the time.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey take care of that baby. I know how scarry it can be. We worried every time our now nine month old sneezed. My wife is a Registered Nurse in a pediatric intensive care ward at the regional childrens' hospital. Believe me the more you know, the more worried you become. She knows about all sorts of things that most people have never heard of. I hope all is well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yikes.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

talespinner, your needed at the game board.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Lego, I apologize but I'm going to have to drop out.  This wasn't quite the game I thought it was, so I will leave the place open for someone else who desires to play a warforged.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lego, I apologize but I'm going to have to drop out. This wasn't quite the game I thought it was, so I will leave the place open for someone else who desires to play a warforged.




I am curious, how is this different?


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lego, I apologize but I'm going to have to drop out.  This wasn't quite the game I thought it was, so I will leave the place open for someone else who desires to play a warforged.




Please explain?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

It's mostly the tone of the game, the more light-hearted style.  Just not my cup of tea.  Nothing against you at all Lego.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 28, 2005)

Could everyone answer the role call on the game thread if you haven't already.
Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

FYI  Between 5pm eastern tonight and monday morning I will be off the net.


----------



## P0L (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd really recommend you add COORDINATES to the map, it will make it easier for us to describe movement.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Gee Sharp until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 5, 2005)

I will not be online this weekend.  I will try to see if I can get online tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 13, 2005)

I will be offline until Monday.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Weekends are bad for you, RR?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Weekends are bad for you, RR?




Correct.  No Computer access.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

Legolizard , are you recruiting? If so that’s great if not could you remove the recruitment category from your first post? (Just edit and pick the one you really should have.)

V/R
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

Another week comes to close.  Therefore, I will be offline till Tuesday.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Gee Sharp until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

Can legolized give us a bump in the IC thread?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Why, you lost it?  There's a link to it in my sig.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 2, 2005)

I got races of Eberron finaly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Gee Sharp until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 26, 2005)

Can I get a roll call of people who still want to play, we've lost so many that im not sure we have enough to play.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll still play.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

if you want to just end it that's cool. games start and stop here all the time


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Something you're waiting for, Legolizard?  Or are you going to officially kill the game?


----------

